# Bear skull



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Got my bear skull back....Yes I have a tag for it.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice dude... thats freakin sweet!!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

looks kinda like my ex wife....
btw treehugginhntr.... how is she?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think she's fine. My dog tried to dig her up the other day though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now these gave me snot bubbles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Now these gave me snot bubbles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


You gotta be kidding me...I haven't had those since 1st grade.... 

What about the rest of the bear north slope? Do you have a 'bear rug' and some jerky and salami in your freezer ( I hope not )...I meant on top of the fridge??... :|


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":1wehvoxm]Now these gave me snot bubbles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


You gotta be kidding me...I haven't had those since 1st grade.... 

What about the rest of the bear north slope? Do you have a 'bear rug' and some jerky and salami in your freezer ( I hope not )...I meant on top of the fridge??... :|[/quote:1wehvoxm]I get my rug back next year. I don't want to talk about the meat.....it is a sore subject!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Is bear meat any good? I have never had it myself and never really heard of anyone eating it. I would think it would be kinda nasty. Can anyone give insight on this?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard that spring bear meat is good and fall meat can be good if they are not eating a lot of fish. The taxidermist in Idaho ruined all my meat so I can't say for sure.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Too bad about the meat north slope !! I guess mixed with elk it make's pretty good salami. Glad you got the skull and rug out of the deal...


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I guy I used to work with shot a bear once and invited us over to play cards. He gave us some salami and I had no idea it was bear. Me and the other guys kept asking where he got it, and when we had polished it all off, he told us it was bear. I'm not really sure why he waited, because I still would have eaten it, but that's what he did. Honestly, it was some of the best meat I've ever eaten. The jerky wasn't bad either.

Nice looking skull there too. Where'd you get him and when?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

J-bass said:


> I guy I used to work with shot a bear once and invited us over to play cards. He gave us some salami and I had no idea it was bear. Me and the other guys kept asking where he got it, and when we had polished it all off, he told us it was bear. I'm not really sure why he waited, because I still would have eaten it, but that's what he did. Honestly, it was some of the best meat I've ever eaten. The jerky wasn't bad either.
> 
> Nice looking skull there too. Where'd you get him and when?


This last May in Idaho.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well that is one nice lookin bruin! I think for around here, Idaho is the place to go. It's relatively inexpensive, and they've got both good numbers and good quality. Sounds like a helluva trip. Congrats again.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

why didnt you wait for a big one? that one only looks a couple years old. You should practice your skinning on some yotes this winter, as most taxidermists dont have a facility to keep the meat fresh. itll save you $ & its really pretty easy too. That way you dont waste the animal. :?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a great pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

blackbear said:


> why didnt you wait for a big one? that one only looks a couple years old. You should practice your skinning on some yotes this winter, as most taxidermists dont have a facility to keep the meat fresh. itll save you $ & its really pretty easy too. That way you dont waste the animal. :?


This was my first year bear hunting. I really could care less about the size at this point, but look at that color phase! Blonde on his back down to cinamon legs that is a trophy in my book. They said he was 4 years old. I do need to learn how to skin a bear I think knuckling out the hands would be hard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> Is bear meat any good? I have never had it myself and never really heard of anyone eating it. I would think it would be kinda nasty. Can anyone give insight on this?


Black bear meat is OK but I find it a challenge to cook.

For years my Midwest friends and I went to Ontario Canada every spring to bear hunt and fish. We always seemed to bring home 3 or 4 bears a year. We (I) would cook them at our numerous wild game feeds. It went something like this:

The bears were usually cut up in 7 pieces: 4 legs, 2 loins and the neck. We made salami out of the front legs and the neck. *All *the fat and glands must be removed. 
The hind legs and the loins were slow-cooked on a wood burning spit. I used hickory wood, cut locally.The meat was wrapped in chicken wire then covered with aluminum foil. After cooking for 4 hours (about 6 beers) or so the foil (and lots of bear grease) came off. Then 
the meat was covered with BBQ sauce, checked with a thermometer, and re-wrapped with foil. It cooked on the spit for another 3 to 4 hours (about 5 beers).

Serve like roast pork or de-bone and add BBQ sauce.

Bear can have problems with worms and trichinellosis and should be cooked like pork; to a high enough temp, 160° F or more. Bear meat has a dark red color and some can be over 160° F and still look rare. Other cuts need to be a gray color to reach 160° F. Bear salami should be cooked to 160° F. also. (Usually salami is cooked to 152° F or just cured over time without cooking).

I would be afraid to make jerky from bear meat, that richinellosis is nasty. Many got it back home from eating undercooked fresh pork. (Have you ever wondered why they seldom, if ever, make jerky from pork?)

I have never had a fall bear, but intend to do so. They say fall Cascade range bears, fat on berires, are pretty good eating.

Blah, blah, blah. Seems bear meat became less appealing to me after I quit drinking!

Oh, yah, very nice skull, North Slope


----------

